# Bedding Rotation Plans to Save Money



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Bedding Rotation Plans to Save Money



> One of the main expenses in chicken ownership is providing bedding. Since clean, fresh bedding is of the utmost importance, keeping a constantly flowing supply is absolutely necessary. During winter months when cold weather is present, chances are you will go through even more bedding trying to keep your coop warm. When you consider all the bedding used and later thrown away, it makes sense to have a system in place to get the most use out of bedding before it must be discarded.
> 
> The type...


Read more about this article here...


----------

